# Looking for help with V-shape stomach



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey, First post here so hello all.

Bit of background, I don't know the terminology very well but I think I'm a easygainer.

I'm not prepared to going a gym or really expend anything other than human effort to achieve my goal, I have near enough zero body fat so its really more technique im looking for.

I have a pretty good V from when I used to do press-ups for a year or so when I was about 17, Im 29 now and its still good, but I want to make it a defining feature since I cant be doing with visible abs (I like artsy and intellectual girls so it needs to look effortless).

So the question is, how can I improve the V without getting the six pack effect?

Another question if anyone is willing to help would be is how can I continue improving my pecks without them becoming rounded? (prefer the flat type)

Thanks!

SkinnyJoe

Note to readers : I'm anticipating some derision based on the fact that I'm only really doing it for girls, I accept that reason that you guys do this might be different.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SkinnyJoe said:


> Hey, First post here so hello all.
> 
> Bit of background, I don't know the terminology very well but I think I'm a easygainer.
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow haha. This is awesome.

0% body fat but no abs?

Someone feed him a goat.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Sacrifice a goat.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is it not genetics?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Lat implants. We've all had it done.


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Wow haha. This is awesome.
> 
> 0% body fat but no abs?
> 
> Someone feed him a goat.


Well yeah obviously I have abs, I just don't want them get any bigger. if I tense its like a 6 pack but I really dont want that look to show all the time.


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

I have heard that, but surely there is a way to make it even more pronounced


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah, im new here so I dont understand the "in-talk", what does fixed mean?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

View attachment 167040


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

What you are looking for is called Apollo's belt. You get this by gaining muscle and losing more fat.

Don't worry, you aren't at risk of overdoing it and gaining too much muscle...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh fcuk am I in for this :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

SK50 said:


> What you are looking for is called Apollo's belt. You get this by gaining muscle and losing more fat.
> 
> Don't worry, you aren't at risk of overdoing it and gaining too much muscle...


Do you find them by the long stands?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

am i right OP , you dont want to go to the gym, or eat right, but what a "V" shape groin?

sometimes i just need to check these things twice incase im going insane

@SkinnyJoe


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SkinnyJoe said:


> Hey, First post here so hello all.
> 
> Bit of background, I don't know the terminology very well but I think I'm a easygainer.
> 
> ...


Near zero percent bodyfat......do you live in a Concentration Camp?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

barsnack said:


> Near zero percent bodyfat......do you live in a Concentration Camp?


MDP syndrome? :lol:


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

F*cking troll


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

SkinnyJoe said:


> Hey, First post here so hello all.
> 
> Bit of background, I don't know the terminology very well but I think I'm a easygainer.
> 
> ...


Ok so by V you mean Vag1na ?

Sounds like it's fine the way it is, you couldn't possibly do anything else to develop it further.

Perhaps this might help a bit.
View attachment 167049


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

I said zero expenditure and that includes hygiene products for your mom


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks but I'm pretty sure if I just do sit ups then my abs are going to start to show pretty quickly...


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

I already have it pretty good, I have never had any excess body fat my entire life so everything shows through, I eat what the **** I want when my body tells me I'm hungry. I'm just trying to find a way to work on that area of without it resulting in defined abs. Also how to keep working pecks but keep them square and flat


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Whats that saying. Abs on a skinny guy is like big tits on a fat women it doesnt count and it looks disgusting girls dont dig it trust me


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

spikedmini said:


> Whats that saying. Abs on a skinny guy is like big tits on a fat women it doesnt count and it looks disgusting girls dont dig it trust me


I agree with this. Just plain wrong.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

no pictures, obvious troll ..so


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Op you're an obvious retard...........for that reason.......I'm out.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Eat more V shaped foods to really bring out that shape,

Whole carrots, parsnips etc, cut all your meats into triangles, just make sure you swallow everything the right way or you'll find it has the opposite effect and your V will become an A.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Can't tell if you're on a wind up or not (probably are) but the look is achieved by hypertrophy of the abdominals.

Show us a picture of where you are currently at, and also a pic of what you are wanting to achieve. I honestly can't picture having adonis belt without abs, lol.


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Nah mate, just didn't really see how it's relevant to my question, i came for some theory. Luckily there seem to be at least one or two people who are answering my question as straight men and other just seem to be bitching out.


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

I made it pretty clear that *I don't* want abs showing, thats exactly my point, i like a slim physic with some very mild definition, hence wanting it to look effortless. I'm looking for an technique that will just work the V area without building abs.


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

You input was worth its weight in gold, now run along and try to fix up those two missing packs.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Stick your schlong up your ass, that will pull abdominal skin down into a v shape. Job done :thumbup1:


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

I mean that sounds pretty **** erotic, but hey, I'm on a body building forum right? Im sure theres people on here that do way gayer ****. Will post results


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Results : To big to safely attempt.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

This dumb sloot should be able to help you out @SkinnyJoe


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Pretty sure this doesn't belong in the natural body building section. Any chance people could make their answers in the most minimally gay way possible, I don't mean any offence to anyone, Im just looking for more of a straight solution.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

SickCurrent said:


> This dumb sloot should be able to help you out @SkinnyJoe


Is it bad that I've just watched that the whole way through


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

El o El


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Look at an anatomy chart of the abdominals

http://medicalterms.info/img/uploads/anatomy/abdominal-muscles.jpg

You want to increase size of the obliques without abdominal hypertrophy?

What you are trying to achieve is just odd. All muscles should scale up in proportion for a good looking body. You don't pick and choose which ones you want to grow.

Post a pic of what you are trying to achieve because it doesn't make sense.


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

It should be of some concern.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Verno said:


> Is it bad that I've just watched that the whole way through


i done the same :lol:

maybe shouldnt have admited it though :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bora said:


> i done the same :lol:
> 
> maybe shouldnt have admited it though :whistling:


Oh er yeah....... Bollox! :lol:

Sod the gym this afternoon, I'm off to boots!

Only thing I can't work out is if I should bring the centre line down and under my overhang or keep it higher?


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

View attachment 167078


As you can see my physic look as if no work has been done in regards to training, there are no visible lines across my abs (which I would like to maintain) while just working the v shape area.Also work pecks into a flat and square shape.

i also don't know why the site uploads the image upside down?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

OP emailed me this picture from before his last cut


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

I was just a little concerned about posting photos considering how fast things got gay on this post


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> Eat more V shaped foods to really bring out that shape,
> 
> Whole carrots, parsnips etc, cut all your meats into triangles, just make sure you swallow everything the right way or you'll find it has the opposite effect and your V will become an A.


ahahahaha why cant i 'like' posts or have any decent rep to give :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

SkinnyJoe said:


> View attachment 167078
> 
> 
> As you can see my physic look as if no work has been done in regards to training, there are no visible lines across my abs (which I would like to maintain) while just working the v shape area.Also work pecks into a flat and square shape.
> ...


Thanks for the pics Hun, nice nipples :wub: added to the er....... :wink: bank :wink:

@latblaster take a look at these nips :drool:


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Verno said:


> Thanks for the pics Hun, nice nipples :wub: added to the er....... :wink: bank :wink:


i would wait until he has a square chest, going to look hot.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

SkinnyJoe said:


> I made it pretty clear that *I don't* want abs showing, thats exactly my point, i like a slim physic with some very mild definition, hence wanting it to look effortless. I'm looking for an technique that will just work the V area without building abs.


The V you're talking about is the V around the groin, right?

It's the last if not one of the very last places of your body where fat drops percentage. Around the same time your abs and legs will start to show (because they're losing bodyfat %).

There are obviously some groin exercises that you can do, that will be a waste of time, because you won't be muscular enough for it to show any difference until you add some mass in & around the surrounding areas.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

MMMMmm not sure if serious. You don't have a significant amount of muscle mass to achieve what you want. I am assuming you are referring to the Adonis belt. I have an Adonis belt showing without my abs coming through at the moment and this was done with 5 years worth of Deadlifts and Squats. Hard and heavy with consistency. As well as training all my other areas to achieve balance and add relevant mass.


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Thats close enough of a solution to work on for now, I'll just work on it slowly and stop if lines start showing. Thanks


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ohh sh1t I've been missing this!!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

SkinnyJoe said:


> Thats close enough of a solution to work on for now, I'll just work on it slowly and stop if lines start showing. Thanks


so you've gone from not wanting to do any work to be willing to do deads and squats?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

SkinnyJoe said:


> View attachment 167078
> 
> 
> As you can see my physic look as if no work has been done in regards to training, there are no visible lines across my abs (which I would like to maintain) while just working the v shape area.Also work pecks into a flat and square shape.
> ...


I'd go full gay for that


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

SkinnyJoe said:


> I mean that sounds pretty **** erotic, but hey, I'm on a body building forum right? Im sure theres people on here that do way gayer ****. Will post results


Do you like gays, coz I'm confused about my sexuality.

I sometimes have shameful thoughts about Chickens ( it's the feathers, you see).

Is that wrong?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Do you like gays, coz I'm confused about my sexuality.
> 
> I sometimes have shameful thoughts about Chickens ( it's the feathers, you see).
> 
> Is that wrong?


We've spoken about this before your not confused your just greedy! You can't have both!!

Mind you, skinnyJoe with feathers??? Damn it brb!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

SkinnyJoe said:


> View attachment 167078


so why do you want to change your body again ?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Do you like gays, coz I'm confused about my sexuality.
> 
> I sometimes have shameful thoughts about Chickens ( it's the feathers, you see).
> 
> Is that wrong?


whats wrong about chickens feathers? i've got a special made fleshlight like one.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Verno said:


> We've spoken about this before your not confused your just greedy! You can't have both!!
> 
> Mind you, skinnyJoe with feathers??? Damn it brb!


I know mate, it's one or the other.....,


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Nah I said I'm will only to expend human effort. I assume this can be done without equipment, haven't had a chance to look them up yet.


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Aesthetic reasons


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Do you find them by the long stands?


no mate...

they're next to the Tartan paint 

cheers shaun


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

There's some weird sh!t on this forum, but this thread is up there with the biggest load of nonsense I've ever read.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> no mate...
> 
> they're next to the Tartan paint
> 
> cheers shaun


Lol!

Nice avi dude :cool2:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Lol!
> 
> Nice avi dude :cool2:


as said....

ive been talking to a wise man :thumbup1:

so i did it for me pal :wink: 

also we luff's sheep up here :wub: :clap:

cheers shaun


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> as said....
> 
> ive been talking to a wise man :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Am touched mate truly  do you like sheep by any chance?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Am touched mate truly  do you like sheep by any chance?


they're not baaaaa'd mate 

cheers shaun


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

SkinnyJoe said:


> View attachment 167078
> 
> 
> As you can see my physic look as if no work has been done in regards to training, there are no visible lines across my abs (which I would like to maintain) while just working the v shape area.Also work pecks into a flat and square shape.
> ...


That's not "near zero bodyfat", that's like 15% bodyfat.

As for your questions, lower your bodyfat to about 8% or so and work hard on your obliques and abs, that's how you get the adonis belt. In regards to the flat chest, you will always have a flat chest, unless you have been working out your chest for 10+ years or you get very fat or both.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

SkinnyJoe said:


> I made it pretty clear that *I don't* want abs showing, thats exactly my point, i like a slim physic with some very mild definition, hence wanting it to look effortless. I'm looking for an technique that will just work the V area without building abs.


Don't worry about your abs showing because you don't have abs at all so there is nothing to show.


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

No mate, I know if I worked on them they would start to show really quickly, thats why I stop working on them very soon after starting. As for 10+ years for a decent chest, I think we might have different genetics.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

SkinnyJoe said:


> No mate, I know if I worked on them they would start to show really quickly, thats why I stop working on them very soon after starting. As for 10+ years for a decent chest, I think we might have different genetics.


Who said decent? You said rounded and that is like Arnold's? If you think you can get a rounded chest like that fast then you are full of shít.

How do you even know what your genetics are lmfao, you don't have any ounce of muscle on you, you don't even know what working out is, let alone eating lol. You are still at the fúckarounditis phase: Crunches and curl of biceps, but you think you know your genetics?

ROFLMAO


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Nah I said I dont want them going round, that some weird looking ****, like mango tits. In regards to genetics, the fact I'm mixed race and of quality genetic stock may well mean my body is quicker at building muscle its just speculation from what I have read in regards to genetics. Also I'm happy to be a the **** around stage, you would be very surprised to hear how many girls tell me I have a nice body. I agree that the big titty blonde hair girls that are lacking in grey matter will prefer a body like yours (presuming you beef) but you are welcome to those sluts, just keeps passing them round yourselves. I know that almost all girls have an upper limit and I'm trying make sure I don't stray past that point.


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

SkinnyJoe said:


> Nah I said I dont want them going round, that some weird looking ****, like mango tits. In regards to genetics, the fact I'm mixed race and of quality genetic stock may well mean my body is quicker at building muscle its just speculation from what I have read in regards to genetics. Also I'm happy to be a the **** around stage, you would be very surprised to hear how many girls tell me I have a nice body. I agree that the big titty blonde hair girls that are lacking in grey matter will prefer a body like yours (presuming you beef) but you are welcome to those sluts, just keeps passing them round yourselves. I know that almost all girls have an upper limit and I'm trying make sure I don't stray past that point.


Delusion at it's best, from both yourself and those idiots that think you've got a nice body.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

SkinnyJoe said:


> Nah I said I dont want them going round, that some weird looking ****, like mango tits. In regards to genetics, the fact I'm mixed race and of quality genetic stock may well mean my body is quicker at building muscle its just speculation from what I have read in regards to genetics. Also I'm happy to be a the **** around stage, you would be very surprised to hear how many girls tell me I have a nice body. I agree that the big titty blonde hair girls that are lacking in grey matter will prefer a body like yours (presuming you beef) but you are welcome to those sluts, just keeps passing them round yourselves. I know that almost all girls have an upper limit and I'm trying make sure I don't stray past that point.


I agree I don't wanna get too good looking that girls don't want me


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm sure the ProAna girls think the same way you do. Also you got that the wrong way round, if you are good looking then that is by far the best way for a girl to tell you have genetic quality, if your double helix doesnt have the goods you are naturally going to look for a way to fake it.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

OP you are on the polar opposite end of the body dysmorphia scale that most of us on here are. You are in no danger of over developing your chest or abs any time soon x


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

SkinnyJoe said:


> Nah I said I dont want them going round, that some weird looking ****, like mango tits. In regards to genetics, the fact I'm mixed race and of quality genetic stock may well mean my body is quicker at building muscle its just speculation from what I have read in regards to genetics. Also I'm happy to be a the **** around stage, you would be very surprised to hear how many girls tell me I have a nice body. I agree that the big titty blonde hair girls that are lacking in grey matter will prefer a body like yours (presuming you beef) but you are welcome to those sluts, just keeps passing them round yourselves. I know that almost all girls have an upper limit and I'm trying make sure I don't stray past that point.


just.......

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Dead hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

welshman said:


> OP you are on the polar opposite end of the body dysmorphia scale that most of us on here are. You are in no danger of over developing your chest or abs any time soon x


I love being quick and nimble, when I see some of you meat cakes it makes me shudder, you kind of waddle around, unable to do something as simple as scratch your own back. We are monkeys bro and in that sense bulking up that far just destroys what evolution took millions of years to develop. It almost looks as if your actually disabled a lot of the time.

P.s The ProAna girls think that they are hot as **** too. But we know full well that nobody wants put their dick in that.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

SkinnyJoe said:


> I love being quick and nimble, when I see some of you meat cakes it makes me shudder, you kind of waddle around, unable to do something as simple as scratch your own back. We are monkeys bro and in that sense bulking up that far just destroys what evolution took millions of years to develop. It almost looks as if your actually disabled a lot of the time.
> 
> P.s The ProAna girls think that they are hot as **** too. But we know full well that nobody wants put their dick in that.


So you hate muscles and you are insulting us for having them but you registered into a bodybuilding forum to ask for help on how to build them.

Who's the retard again?


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Big Man 123 said:


> So you hate muscles and you are insulting us for having them but you registered into a bodybuilding forum to ask for help on how to build them.
> 
> Who's the retard again?


Nah mate, its just that some of you ****s were begging for a dressing down.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Well this has been hilarious.

OP I think you might need to read a bit more about the human anatomy and physiology before commenting about it, and even mentioning the word 'genetics' when you are a 100lb weakling... no offence.

Wouldn't hurt to read up on nutrition a fair bit too.

Don't train too hard, you might not be able to fit through doors.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

ImmortalTech said:


> Don't train too hard, you might not be able to fit through doors.


*LMFAO !!!*


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

SkinnyJoe said:


> Nah mate, its just that some of you ****s were begging for a dressing down.


LMAO mate, I never asked you to put your dress down.

Wait, do you have a dress on you? Now I know why you hate muscles.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Has anyone asked how the op came up with the conclusion that he's as easy gainer?

@SkinnyJoe what makes you think you put on muscle easily when your photo kinda makes you look the opposite? Not a dig, a genuine question.


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Whooa buddy, I'm not the type of fool to come to a bodybuilding forum to talk about science. If you need help understanding try this;

http://psych.cf.ac.uk/home2/lewis/44%20Lewis%20Mixed%20Race%20%28Perception%202010%29.pdf

The basic principle is that you are the product of near relative ****ing, there is little to no innovation from generation to generation as you incestuously circulate the same tired genes. You are what is known as homozygous (not to be confused with your homosexuality which is an entirely different issue).

In the days of cavemen, you really would have had something, these days, you raise one of those hideously mutated arms to anyone and your career prospects (assuming you even have any) are dashed in an instant. I on the other hand can give you insecurity issues and walk away a free man. There is one muscle you seem to have neglected badly, but as it is only termed a muscle euphemistically you are unable to work it in the only way you know how.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

SkinnyJoe said:


> I on the other hand can give you insecurity issues and walk away a free man.


Yeah, because wanting desperately to have an adonis belt for girls is being super secure of yourself.

LMFAO


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't want it "desperately" or even need it for that matter, I'm good looking and intelligent, those are killer qualities for women and having a good body is secondary at best. There were a couple of real men on this post that were able to answer question without feeling insecure about the fact that I didn't want what they had. You should try to follow their lead. Its the Alpha way.


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Who the **** is this bearded turkey?


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Veeee


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

SkinnyJoe said:


> Who the **** is this bearded turkey?


ahahahahaha

*Thread moved to the comedy section


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I don't normal feed trolls but in the interest of entertainment, if you do a Google image search on the OP's photo, the most comparable images are of misshapen fannies:

https://www.google.com/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZiu3EXd1X55hqGe1aZTu2UFcIROc-65uYDHH43wCxt9I5fptqF87ymALh9CYB-xHQUBquwBrXLISx7_16bkwWEeB9YAKhMwuOFyPY7eMLiECc2xDVntR2IXnJpydaZ3X_1nNZ3Xq9vjdkUwIVg4zUcho4a8gas63yu2K29vjvOZw5MMxDsfO4uukMxiCeyZwlY17TTIGeYRYVqYVJ8JclHp_1y7g-2iBv75MstfD5Ja5Ebh7D6y1WhNlaSwIZzcu2a7Vrf3_1z3kkcLazsC0oDx2LFD2MzpeGKFwpW6_18JcDQVHW3xLSHM6anpvok9q8v6EeCTMa7_1lQOVchLrBYTVA3E4inAHk2c-SDH5lwct-J3VBKP-fpzIrizWw9a279TnSSM0VDxBGL3s_1R9gxMxfHO1OtkudwHTBg2M3jk5Es1qMEKVCw0LdIvY3a_1-tY6Rv63cSO_1zcmluAMAuqS8_1-gRybStrXlw1Z3D51cbyp5zeFhUeStdSfAPTcuwfr7EPPaEgCRIi8uEZYelIvENrb8iZRCi8Ve0j10WsOdt7BrThqZ-6f5YNnVUUH79D2fL6CO7Xa4zH9MBXwvvUzFhio50WeBOjJwnK-Q0HNOu24-aHmHGJC-a68z4TdmIexx0-ifOUyhiLWK3gzn9IspgczqNZBaCoUkPWK22ifFG2kNuAwN2c026q16xOUUyn1QyUER4bZFEWA93nk5yDPsjwCZnGx4GKo04TY9mnJmmteC_1WlpSucq0sIaTdxcb1skEkFz1Ig0VzqEhc3MPfZyxg3g4zqNEHbNTp_17mMkpnJXTNuaXeQzRfLomX5cgDh-2_1eiUkNFs2LJU1W1oS9vw9OeDoyLg5mdSs9HlvC99_1qrdcxmBGhIPfwoobPo30Rxuep2OjLipNOgILNf6jR4nPpGcPQaSVXEyxbEYlNr2MBWodZeIh1CiQ6JIinIsX3vlGneco5L9M_1A5AUutZT5c6LH1WbTOQl-97Z4JXBF83IFRDAvjDY_1o-jwpfOib4jToWR0C3p5Lo8PSXt1pV3pMBsWNC68cF_1WCOGpNa99QC6EZsvTsAYQXuSlbU3MpknIBgoypG2uKhEh343T9yHX2C0q1p6kGSKewA7g


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

You ****ing internet loosers and your obsession with "trolls". I promise, girls dont think your memes are cool, they think your a ****ing looser


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Normal on-topic response. Mind blown. Thanks


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Not sure why you would join a Body building forum with the goal of not gaining muscle?

Its like a nympho going to a chastity club !


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

This the look your going for ?

View attachment 167269


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

SkinnyJoe said:


> Nah I said I dont want them going round, that some weird looking ****, like mango tits. In regards to genetics, the fact I'm mixed race and of quality genetic stock may well mean my body is quicker at building muscle its just speculation from what I have read in regards to genetics. Also I'm happy to be a the **** around stage, you would be very surprised to hear how many girls tell me I have a nice body. I agree that the big titty blonde hair girls that are lacking in grey matter will prefer a body like yours (presuming you beef) but you are welcome to those sluts, just keeps passing them round yourselves.* I know that almost all girls have an upper limit and I'm trying make sure I don't stray past that point*.


Don't worry too much mate, still another few stone to go for that.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

SkinnyJoe said:


> Normal on-topic response. Mind blown. Thanks


Why dont you post up a log, that will shut the haters up


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Nah, its just that I'm trying to isolate certain mussels to improve, without working others


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah, pretty much, minus the shorts, hair and tats which are all pretty appalling.


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm not really forum savvy and I have no idea what that means


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

SkinnyJoe said:


> You ****ing internet loosers and your obsession with "trolls". I promise, girls dont think your memes are cool, they think your a ****ing looser


troll


----------



## SkinnyJoe (Mar 2, 2015)

FYI internet culture is the bread and butter of failed men and women. I can imagine that your not exactly culturally savvy, but you need to move away from it or the cool kids are never going to talk to you.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> troll


The best kind. Someone buy this guy a pint.

Brilliant thread.


----------

